# Cropping, Borders, Printing, and Framing



## columbus (Nov 29, 2009)

One of my friends wants me to make some prints for her so she can frame them.  Many of the photos are cropped, so they are not standard dimensions.  How would I go about putting a small white border around the photos and make a black background so they can be framed in say a 8x11 frame?


----------



## jman6785 (Dec 22, 2009)

re crop the photo if you can to the right dimension. i think 8x10 is more common then 8x11.

if your cant re-crop without cutting off your subject then create a new document in Photoshop to the size you want the print to be. then add the photo of your subject to the new document, center it and merge the layers and save.

hope this helps.


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2009)

columbus said:


> One of my friends wants me to make some prints for her so she can frame them. Many of the photos are cropped, so they are not standard dimensions. How would I go about putting a small white border around the photos and make a black background so they can be framed in say a 8x11 frame?


Most labs register images to the center of the paper. So, if an image is cropped to something like 7.2 x 8.6, you can still get that printed on 8x10 paper. There will be white border around the image but it won't be even all the way around.

Another way to go is to mat the prints with a custom sized window and frame at a standard size. In the case of the above example, 7.2 x 8.6, you could get a 9x12 mat with a 7.2 x 8.6 centered window cut in it so there would be 1.8 ' of mat on the short side and 3.4 inches of mat on the long side.

Each custom cut mat would cost about $2 in the 8x10 size range. Check it out here: https://www.documounts.com//content/home


----------



## epp_b (Dec 22, 2009)

You could...

1) Get a custom frame (very expensive)
2) Look on eBay to find a frame of unusual dimensions (you never know).
3) mat it
4) just print the photo on a sheet of paper of the right size for the selected frame and leave spacing


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2009)

epp_b said:


> You could...
> 
> 1) Get a custom frame (very expensive)


They are only expensive if you can't put a frame kit together. Check out the same place I linked to above, but the frame section:

https://www.documounts.com//content/home


----------

